# Help- Wilkos electric timer!



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I remember having prolems setting it up in the first place :devil:

I had a fiddle with my timer the other day as it has lost/gained time and was completely to pot. I now cant get it to work right at all and dont have the instructions anymore!

Does anyone else have this model Wilko Electronic Timeswitch 24h/7day | Timers and Control | | TV Accessories from Wilkinson Plus and know how to set it up.

I just want it to come on at 7am and off at 8pm! :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

No idea how to work it, but it looks a damn sight easier to operate than mine! I frequently had to ask my dad to reset the bloody thing for me :lol2: In the end I gave up and have my gecko's heat mat on 24/7.

Best bet to to fiddle some more, unless someone with experience comes along


----------

